# Riding with music



## Marlinark (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is a great idea that I tried out recently and love!!!

Riding with music!!!

Just use your ipod or mp3 downloads player and give it a try.



Some of the best rides of my life have been ridden along with musical rockers and cowboys!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got enough noise in my life. I actually prefer the natural noise of the forest to anything thats on my ipod. I can live with out music for a few hours each week.

I like hearing the horses grunt, snort nicker, I want to hear a pheasant or turkey as they bust into the air. Plus I enjoy having a conversation with my riding buddies. I want to hear the distant voices of mountain bikers as they race downt he trail, At least I know they are getting close and I can be ready if my horses shy. I want to hear the snort of bull elk or deer when they see me coming through the trees. With out that advance notice, I might not even see them as they disapear.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I think its rather dangerous to use an ipod out on trails, when your in a ring schooling at home thats different, but not when there are cars, other animals and 'scary' things..


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll only use my ipod on a trail ride with a horse that I trust with my life. I haven't done that for a few years though. My show jumper is a great horse, but I don't trust her that much because as soon as I stop paying attention 100%, she spooks at something stupid and I just know she'd do that if I had an ipod.
I won't do it with my 3yo for a looooong time. I'm all for a stereo when riding at home though. I just wish there was a power cable long enough to go up the back paddock!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer to listen to the music of the forest and the sound of hoofs hitting the ground. 

But... If you like it and it works for you go for it. just try to be safe


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

thats kind of dangerous because you wont be able to hear for heavy traffic ect.

i sometimes ride with the music lightly playing on my phone so that way i can pay attention to my surrounding and the horse while having a bit of background music


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> II like hearing the horses grunt, snort nicker, I want to hear a pheasant or turkey as they bust into the air.


Exactly! I want to be aware of the world around me. Besides, if riding - and hiking, biking, skiing, or any of the other things that I see people doing with plugs in their ears - was so boring that I needed to zone off into my own personal sound track, I'd go find something more interesting to do


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

I turn on the radio when I'm otu riding in the ring, but not on trail rides. Too many things could go awry; I'd much rather have my senses fully focused.
I know what you mean about having great rides with music though! The perfect song can make a moment that much more amazing.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

^^Totally agree!!! Music in the ring, especially if you're alone, is really good and actually kinda helps you focus (at least it does me anyways). I also, don't bring anything that has to deal with music with me when on the trails, it can be too much of a distraction from all angles.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i lovelistening to speakers in the arena, but i love hearing my horse ad stuff  and when im out on the trail my favourite thing is to hear wildlife, and if my ipod was in i wouldnt be paying as much attention and i wouldnt know there is a coyote den by the pond, or that a moose is over there and stuff.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with both sides here. I LOVE having the music, and more so since I do alot of riding alone, but headphones create unseen dangers. So I went to walmart/bestbuy and bought a cheapy speaker thing that is battery powered and your iPod fits inside. It comes with a clip on it that I can hook right to my saddle. That way I can turn it on low and listen to it on my ride without it blocking out other noises.


----------

